# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Pikavuorobussien linjakilvet

## Ajomestari

Linjakilpiin voisi kyllä panostaa, että ne näkyisivät. Surkeimmat kilvet löytyy savonlinjan ja koiviston auto yhtymän busseista. Kilpien koot ovat surkean pienen kokoiset, puhumattakaan koiviston auton vanhoista nauhakilvistä joista ei saa selvää kuin muutaman metrin päästä.

----------


## Makeone

> Linjakilpiin voisi kyllä panostaa, että ne näkyisivät. Surkeimmat kilvet löytyy savonlinjan ja koiviston auto yhtymän busseista. Kilpien koot ovat surkean pienen kokoiset, puhumattakaan koiviston auton vanhoista nauhakilvistä joista ei saa selvää kuin muutaman metrin päästä.


En nyt oikein ymmärrä tuota väitettä: savonlinjan viimeisen kahden vuosikymmenen aikana hankituista autoissa on ihan selkeät mitronin(?) linjakilvet, nauhakilpiä on enään hyvin vähän ja nekin häviävät kovaa vauhtia pois. Uudemmissa autoissa on ledikilvet joiden näkyvyys on kyllä hieman heikohko, varsinkin päivänvalossa, mutta taas toisaalta pimeällä ovat kyllä paremmat varsinkaan kun ei tarvita erillisiä valaisimia linjakilpikoteloissa.

Koiviston Auto-yhtymän kilpipolitiikka onkin sitten ihan kokonaan oma juttunsa. Onhan heilläkin tosin uudemmissa autoissa jo digikilvet. Musta teksti valkoisella pohjalla on kyllä jotain aivan uskomatonta sekoiluilua, milloinkohan ne ovat tulleet KA:lla käyttöön enemmissä määrin?  Valkoinen teksi mustalla pohjalla perustuu juurikin parempaan konstrastieroon ja pimeällä takaa loistavaan valoon joka vielä korostaa valkoista, KA:n tapauksessa valkoinen 'palaa' puhki ja peitää mustat tekstit.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> En nyt oikein ymmärrä tuota väitettä: savonlinjan viimeisen kahden vuosikymmenen aikana hankituista autoissa on ihan selkeät mitronin(?) linjakilvet, nauhakilpiä on enään hyvin vähän ja nekin häviävät kovaa vauhtia pois. Uudemmissa autoissa on ledikilvet joiden näkyvyys on kyllä hieman heikohko, varsinkin päivänvalossa, mutta taas toisaalta pimeällä ovat kyllä paremmat varsinkaan kun ei tarvita erillisiä valaisimia linjakilpikoteloissa.



Millä tavoin Savonlinjalla on selkeitä linjakilvet? Joistain Savonlinjan Eagleistä löytyy vieläkin sähkökilvet, joissa on yhdellä rivillä pientä tekstiä. esimerkki Kyseistä tekstiä on inhottava lukea, kun bussi tulee pysäkkiä kohti n. 50km/h. Muutaman kerran bussi on mennytkin ohi, kun ei ole nähnyt minne bussi menee.

----------


## kemkim

> En nyt oikein ymmärrä tuota väitettä: savonlinjan viimeisen kahden vuosikymmenen aikana hankituista autoissa on ihan selkeät mitronin(?) linjakilvet.


No ei ole kyllä ainakaan Joensuun yöpikavuorossa. Vasta viime hetkellä näkee, mitä kyltissä lukee, kun se on niin himmeällä. Onneksi yöllä menee vain yksi bussi, niin ei kyltistä väliä, mutta kyllä se on vaikeaa lukea ja pienellä präntätty. Bussin valot sokaisevat niin, ettei sitä vähääkään näe.

----------


## Makeone

En nyt lainaile tähän noita Kotkalaisen ja kemkim:n tekstejä, jotta moderaattoreiden ei tarvitse siivota jokaista viestiä...

Kertokaapas sitten esimerkki sellaisesta autosta ja linjakilvistä jotka näkyvät hyvin kun auto tulee kohti 50km/h, mielellään kuvan kera. 

Kemkim tarkoittanee tuota 00:10 lähtevää 'rahti'-vuoroa jota yleensä ajetaan sillä uudella rahtiperällä jossa lienee uudet ledikilvet. Saattavat olla heikkotehoisilla ledeillä tai jotain vastaavaa.

----------


## vompatti

Olen itsekin sitä mieltä, että Savonlinjan autoissa on heikot kilvet. Viime kesänä meinasin jäädä bussista, kun en nähnyt kylttiä kunnolla (onneksi toinen pysäkillä ollut henkilö pysäytty bussin vahingossa, oli kai hänkin nähnyt kyltin väärin). Jopa Savonlinjan kuljettajat ovat tunnustaneet, että autoissa on heikot linjakilvet.




> Kertokaapas sitten esimerkki sellaisesta autosta ja linjakilvistä jotka näkyvät hyvin kun auto tulee kohti 50km/h, mielellään kuvan kera.


Tätä asiaa on tullut mietettyä. Ehkäpä kuitenkin Kotkalaisen viimeisimmässä viestissään linkittämä kuva on vastaus kysymykseen. Kuvasta selvästi nähdään, ettei Savonlinjan linjakilpiä näe selvästi. Sen sijaan takana tulevan auton "EXPRESS" näkyy niin selvästi, että Sokea Reettakin osaa nousta siihen bussiin.

On tuhlausta laittaa kylttiin teksti express, sillä eihän se ole mikään pikavuoron määränpää. Paljon parempi olisi tuohonkin kilpeen laittaa esimerkiksi "Kouvola-Lappeenranta-Imatra lentoaseman kautta". Ja edelleen olisi teksti suurempaa kuin Savonlinjan linjakilvissä...  :Smile:

----------


## kemkim

> Kemkim tarkoittanee tuota 00:10 lähtevää 'rahti'-vuoroa jota yleensä ajetaan sillä uudella rahtiperällä jossa lienee uudet ledikilvet. Saattavat olla heikkotehoisilla ledeillä tai jotain vastaavaa.


Ainakin nämä keltaisilla ledeillä varustetut bussit ovat hyvin nähtävissä, niitä on ainakin ollut Lauttakylän Autolla. Sen sijaan Savonlinjalla on vihreänvärisiä himmeitä kylttejä, ovatko sitten ledejä vai mitä, en pannut merkille, kun hädin tuskin ehdin bussin pysäyttää.

Onko tuossa sama auto sekä Helsinkiin menevällä että Joensuuhun menevällä yövuorolla? Tuolla vuorolla kulkee paljonkin rahtia? Matkustajia on aika niukasti, kolmea-neljää Kotkan ja Joensuun välillä ainakin Helsingin suuntaan mennessä. Kuljettaja ei myöskään näkynyt lastaavan tai purkavan rahtia maanantain vastaisena yönä Helsinkiin mennessä, en tosin tiedä Joensuun pään tilannetta, astuin kyytiin ennen Imatraa. Sunnuntaisin ei kovin moni Matkahuolto taida olla auki rahdin jättämistä varten, mutta kai ne tulot jostain sitten saadaan, kerta vuoro ajaa molempiin suuntiin joka yö ympäri vuoden.




> Sen sijaan takana tulevan auton "EXPRESS" näkyy niin selvästi, että Sokea Reettakin osaa nousta siihen bussiin.


Olisiko kyse express-vuorosta pikavuoron sijaan? Omituista logiikkaa kyllä nimetä erikoispikavuorot nimellä express, joka tarkoittaa sanaa 'pika' englanniksi. Erikoispika-teksti tai EP voisi olla parempi tuossa.

Tässä selkeät linjakilvet:
http://my.opera.com/kotkalainen/albu...icture=6417309

----------


## Makeone

Se 00:10 Hki - kotka - Joensuu vuoro on nimenomaan rahtivuoro joka purkaa yleensä suurimman osan lastia Joensuussa, purkamassa 2-3 kuskia. Jotain se saattaa jättää Imatralle ja Imatra - Joensuu välille. Se auto palaa Joensuusta Helsinkiin päivällä Mikkelin kautta. Lauantain vastaisena yönäkin kuljetetaan rahtia vaikkakaan se ei 'jatka' Lauantaina eteenpäin mistään.

Päinvastoin ajettava yövuoro, joka lähtee 22.xx Joensuusta 6-tietä Helsinkiin kuljettaa sen vähän rahtia mitä saattaa olla matkalla, yleensä erittäin vähän.

Ja onhan tuossa Paunulaisessa selkeät linjakilvet. Noilla ledimatriiseillakin on hieman paha tapaa 'palaa läpi' jolloin kirjaimet menee hieman sekaisin, mutta kuitenkin. Savonlinjoilla homma heikentää tietty pakonomainen tarve noille kaksiosaiselle tuulilasille. Sinänsä ihan ymmärrettävää, sillä tulee halvemmaksi vaihtaa puolikas kuin kokonainen lasi...kaiketi.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Koiviston Auto-yhtymän kilpipolitiikka onkin sitten ihan kokonaan oma juttunsa. Onhan heilläkin tosin uudemmissa autoissa jo digikilvet. Musta teksti valkoisella pohjalla on kyllä jotain aivan uskomatonta sekoiluilua, milloinkohan ne ovat tulleet KA:lla käyttöön enemmissä määrin?  Valkoinen teksi mustalla pohjalla perustuu juurikin parempaan konstrastieroon ja pimeällä takaa loistavaan valoon joka vielä korostaa valkoista, KA:n tapauksessa valkoinen 'palaa' puhki ja peitää mustat tekstit.


KA:lla ei ole ainoa ongelma nauhakilvissä kirjainten ja nauhan väreissä. Toisena voi pitää ongelmana uusissa Kuopion Liikenteen Kabuseissa, joissa lukee pienellä PIKA helsinki-Kuopio. Ongelmaksi tulee näkyvyys tietenkin, mutta lisäksi olisi hauskaa tietää mitä reittiä bussi kulkee. Vielä pahempi ovat KA:n Helsinki-Jyväskylä välin autot. Joissakin lukee Helsinki-Jyväskylä. Matkustaja pysäkillä ei haluaisi pysäyttää bussia ja kysyä kuskilta esim. "meneeks tää Heinolaan?" Jo 1970-luvulla Heinolassa paikalliselle liikennöitsijälle oli tärkeää kertoa meneekö Heinola-Hämeenlinna bussi Lahden kautta vai ei, mutta eihän KA:lle taida olla tärkeää, että matkustajat tietäisivät mitä kautta bussilla. 
Itsekkään en ole tullut matkustettua Helsinki-Heinola välillä KA:n autoilla huonojen kilpien takia. (En halua pysäytellä busseja turhaan.) Tämä aiheutti lopulta sen, että matkustin ainoastaan SL-autoyhtymän autoilla, koska niistä tiesi, että auto menee oikeasti Heinolaan.




> Olisiko kyse express-vuorosta pikavuoron sijaan? Omituista logiikkaa kyllä nimetä erikoispikavuorot nimellä express, joka tarkoittaa sanaa 'pika' englanniksi. Erikoispika-teksti tai EP voisi olla parempi tuossa.


Express kuulostaa matkustajien korvissa nopeammalta kuin EP tai erikoispika. Lisäksi Express mahtuu hyvin nykyisiin linjakilpiin.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Kertokaapas sitten esimerkki sellaisesta autosta ja linjakilvistä jotka näkyvät hyvin kun auto tulee kohti 50km/h, mielellään kuvan kera.


Vainion Volvo 9700 kaksiriviset ledikilvet joita näkyy myös Paunun eagleissä. Ne näkyvät hyvin ja riittävän pitkälle.    
Pimeällä PL:n kaksiriviset määränpäänäytöt ovat mukavia havaita.

----------


## Zambo

Linjakilpien pohjanoteeraus lienee nämä http://rvleino.pp.fi/kuvat/vainio/vai_47.jpg Vainion muutamassa autossa olevat kilvet. Kaikki käytössä olevat rullakilvetkin hakkaavat nämä mennen tullen. Näitä ei tainnut paljon edes tulla, vai olisiko niitä jopa vaihdettu toisenlaisiin kilpiin.

Paunun autoissa tekstien sijoittelu http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb3/kortt...id=890&lang=FI osataan. Sekä Mobitecin, että Vanscon isoihin ledikilpiin saa kolmekin riviä tekstiä ja vaikka 10 paikkakuntaa mahtumaan. Oleellisinta onkin miten tekstit sijoitellaan kilpeen. Molempiin kilpiin saa myös vaihtuvaa tekstiä, jonka vaihtumisnopeus on säädettävissä. 

Kivoja lelujahan ne ovat ja kilven ulkoasua suunniteltaessa/ kilpitekstejä kirjoitellessa on ehkä syytäkin leikkiä tutustuakseen mahdollisuuksiin, kuten muillakin ohjelmistoilla. Lienee kuitenkin syytä muistaa mikä on oleellista tietoa ja kuinka paljon informaatiota pysäkillä oleva matkustaja ehtii sisäistää.

----------


## killerpop

Tässä muutamia toteutusmalleja, mahtaako näistä löytyä tarpeeksi näkyvää:
   
Osmo Ahon esimerkissä käytetään vilkkuvaa kilpeä jossa on tavaraa korkeimmalla mahdollisella fontilla. Teksteissä vilkkuu muun muassa PIKA ORIVESI - VIRRAT / PIKA KOKKOLAAN ja jotain muuta hitaalla vaihtumistahdilla.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Mielestäni kaukoliikenteessäkin pitäisi ottaa käyttöön linjanumerointi.  Yksi perustelu on juuri tämän viestiketjun aihe eli pysäkillä odottava matkustaja näkisi helpommin, mikä peräkkäin tulevista busseista on se, joka hänelle parhaiten sopii.  Linjanumero, joka ei ole suurempi kuin 999, mahtuu näkymään paljon paremmin kuin mikään paikannimi.  Ja paikannimiähän voi olla linjanumeron lisäksi.

----------


## Makeone

> Mielestäni kaukoliikenteessäkin pitäisi ottaa käyttöön linjanumerointi.  Yksi perustelu on juuri tämän viestiketjun aihe eli pysäkillä odottava matkustaja näkisi helpommin, mikä peräkkäin tulevista busseista on se, joka hänelle parhaiten sopii.  Linjanumero, joka ei ole suurempi kuin 999, mahtuu näkymään paljon paremmin kuin mikään paikannimi.  Ja paikannimiähän voi olla linjanumeron lisäksi.


Eli käytännössä siirryttäisiin länsinaapurimme malliin jossa kaikki lääninliikenne on numeroitua. Ruotsissa ei taida olla ollenkaan tälläisiä meidän kaltaisia pika- ja vakiovuoroja vaan kaikki pitkätkin linjat ajetaan linjanumerolla. Eikös niissä Haaparantaankin tulevissa kaksikerroksissa, rahtiperällisissä autoissakin ole linjakilvissä linjanumero sekä määränpää?

----------


## Ajomestari

Linjanumerointi löytyy myös norjasta. 
Numeroinnin voisi tehdä niin että 8 tietä ajaisi 8xx numeroiset,4 tietä 4xx numeroiset yms. tietäväthän monet ihmiset minkä tien varressa mikäkin kaupunki tai kunta sijaitsee
Mitä epäselviin linjakilpiin tulee niin pitää muistaa että myös tuulilasi saattaa mennä kurakelillä likaiseksi ylhäältä,jota ei tuulilasinpyyhkijät puhdista. Ja jos auto on seissyt ulkona yön yli kovassa pakkasessa on taatusti tuulilasin yläosa vielä pitkänkin ajan päästä täysin jäässä vaikka olisi ollut webasto ajastettuna ennen liikkeelle lähtöä aamulla. Tosin ammattitaitoinen kuljettaja varmistaa ennen linjalle lähtöä että linjakilpi näkyy tuulilasin läpi.
Myös tuulilasi saattaa huurtua kostealla ilmalla niin että  tuulilasin yläosa huurtuu umpeen

----------


## esk1m0

Ainakaan linjoilla U280 ja U290 ei linjanumero ole auttanut osaa ihmisistä erottamaan mikä vuoro menee moottoritietä ja mikä ei. Parempi ainakin Helsingin suuntaan laittaa "moottoritietä Helsinkiin"-kyltti niin säästyy turhilta kyselyiltä. Ainakin melkein.
Itse olen nykyisten kylttien kannalla mutta tottakai avoin uusille ideoille. Pelkään vaan, että numerot sotkevat ihmisiä entisestään, mene ja tiedä.
Tuntuu, että yhä harvempi niitä kylttejä enää muutenkaan jaksaa tavata. Helpompi kysyä kuljettajalta, vaikka se sitten vaatisi auton turhankin pysäyttämisen :Wink:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Eikös niissä Haaparantaankin tulevissa kaksikerroksissa, rahtiperällisissä autoissakin ole linjakilvissä linjanumero sekä määränpää?


No tämmöinen mielikuva on minullakin. :Smile:

----------


## Miska

> Ainakaan linjoilla U280 ja U290 ei linjanumero ole auttanut osaa ihmisistä erottamaan mikä vuoro menee moottoritietä ja mikä ei. Parempi ainakin Helsingin suuntaan laittaa "moottoritietä Helsinkiin"-kyltti niin säästyy turhilta kyselyiltä.


Syynsä voi olla silläkin, ettei Veikkolassa taida edelleenkään olla yhdelläkään bussipysäkillä eri linjoista kertovia "päreitä" YTV:n seutulippualueen ulkopuolisista paikoista nyt puhumattakaan. Nyt kun vielä vanhat MVW:n linjat tulevat seutulipun piiriin, olisi aika saada edes Turuntien varren pysäkeille Veikkolaan kunnolliset pysäkkimerkinnät. Päreissä voisi lukea esimerkiksi *[280 Turunväylää Helsinkiin]* ja *[290 Turuntietä Helsinkiin]*. Vastasuunta onkin hankalampi juttu kun linjanumero ei kerrokaan Veikkolasta maalle päin oikeastaan yhtään mitään. Reitit kun haarautuvat pian Veikkolan jälkeen muun muassa Lohjan, Nummi-Pusulan, Nummelan ja Tervalammen suuntiin.

----------


## kemkim

> Vastasuunta onkin hankalampi juttu kun linjanumero ei kerrokaan Veikkolasta maalle päin oikeastaan yhtään mitään. Reitit kun haarautuvat pian Veikkolan jälkeen muun muassa Lohjan, Nummi-Pusulan, Nummelan ja Tervalammen suuntiin.


Reittejä voisi numeroida tyyliin 281, 282, 283... Samalla kirjavaa reittivalikoimaa voisi yksinkertaistaa selkeämmin hahmotettaviksi runkolinjoiksi, ettei tarvitsisi mennä 281B, 281K -mallisiin linjatunnuksiin, niistä tulisi tosi sekavia. Näitä reittejä Veikkolasta länteen päin ei edes näe mistään kartalla, ainoa vaihtoehto on yrittää arvailla pysäkkien nimistä, mistä bussi oikein kulkee. Missähän mahtaa olla vaikkapa Kasvihuoneilmiö-niminen pysäkki?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Miska

> Missähän mahtaa olla vaikkapa Kasvihuoneilmiö-niminen pysäkki?


No se on tietysti Kasvihuoneilmiön kohdalla!

----------


## ultrix

> Linjanumerointi löytyy myös norjasta. 
> Numeroinnin voisi tehdä niin että 8 tietä ajaisi 8xx numeroiset,4 tietä 4xx numeroiset yms. tietäväthän monet ihmiset minkä tien varressa mikäkin kaupunki tai kunta sijaitsee


Niin voisi, mutta kun ainakin pääkaupunkiseudulla ja Varsinais-Suomessa on käytössä seutujen sisäiset kolminumeroiset linjanumeroinnit. Mistä siis tietäisi, onko vaikkapa 3xx-linja Vihtiin vai Tampereelle menevä bussi?

----------


## Makeone

> Niin voisi, mutta kun ainakin pääkaupunkiseudulla ja Varsinais-Suomessa on käytössä seutujen sisäiset kolminumeroiset linjanumeroinnit. Mistä siis tietäisi, onko vaikkapa 3xx-linja Vihtiin vai Tampereelle menevä bussi?


Jos kaukoliikenteessä otettaisiin käyttöön linjanumerointi, niin sen pitäisi olla neljällä numerolla ilmaistava järjestelmä, ehkä jopa viidellä, joista kaksi ensimmäistä kertoisi tien tai seutukunnan sekä jotkin yleiskoodit erikoistarpeisiin. Pikavuorot voisivat edelleen käyttää PIKA-kilpeä. Tietysti tälläisen idean toteuttaminen vaatisi liikenneministeriön päätöksen (vähintään?) sekä paljon lisätyötä lääneille. Ja toisi se lisätyötä (ja menoja) myös linja-autoyrityksille uusien kilpien ja muiden viritysten kanssa.

----------


## deepthroat

> Jos kaukoliikenteessä otettaisiin käyttöön linjanumerointi, niin sen pitäisi olla neljällä numerolla ilmaistava järjestelmä, ehkä jopa viidellä, joista kaksi ensimmäistä kertoisi tien tai seutukunnan sekä jotkin yleiskoodit erikoistarpeisiin. Pikavuorot voisivat edelleen käyttää PIKA-kilpeä. Tietysti tälläisen idean toteuttaminen vaatisi liikenneministeriön päätöksen (vähintään?) sekä paljon lisätyötä lääneille. Ja toisi se lisätyötä (ja menoja) myös linja-autoyrityksille uusien kilpien ja muiden viritysten kanssa.


Ja mistähän hemmetistä  satunnaiset pikavuoromatkustajat, joita on yllättävän paljon, muistaisivat jumalattoman pitkät linjanumerot ? Täysin utopistista ja suorastaan idioottimaista ajattelua.

----------


## ultrix

> Ja mistähän hemmetistä  satunnaiset pikavuoromatkustajat, joita on yllättävän paljon, muistaisivat jumalattoman pitkät linjanumerot ? Täysin utopistista ja suorastaan idioottimaista ajattelua.


Niinpä. Nähdäkseni ainoa tapa, miten nämä voisivat tulla kyseeseen, olisi vaikka ilmoittaa ensimmäisenä lukuna etelästä/lännestä lähdettäessä käytettävän tien ja toisena idän/pohjoisen postinumeroalueen. Esimerkiksi Turusta Tampereelle menevät pikavuorot olisivat joko 9/33, 10/33 tai 41/33. Jyväskylään jatkavat ajettaisiin sitten mm. linjatunnuksella 9/40.  Mutta miten saada satunnaiset matkustajat tietämään tai muistamaan tämä? Melkein parempi käyttää tämäkin tila määräpaikkojen ja välipisteiden esittämiseen. Etenkin, jos bussi ei kulje pääasiassa valta- tai kantatietä, vaan jotain kolminumeroista seututietä.

----------


## deepthroat

> Niinpä. Nähdäkseni ainoa tapa, miten nämä voisivat tulla kyseeseen, olisi vaikka ilmoittaa ensimmäisenä lukuna etelästä/lännestä lähdettäessä käytettävän tien ja toisena idän/pohjoisen postinumeroalueen. Esimerkiksi Turusta Tampereelle menevät pikavuorot olisivat joko 9/33, 10/33 tai 41/33. Jyväskylään jatkavat ajettaisiin sitten mm. linjatunnuksella 9/40.  Mutta miten saada satunnaiset matkustajat tietämään tai muistamaan tämä? Melkein parempi käyttää tämäkin tila määräpaikkojen ja välipisteiden esittämiseen. Etenkin, jos bussi ei kulje pääasiassa valta- tai kantatietä, vaan jotain kolminumeroista seututietä.


Niin eikä näin reilun parinkymmen vuoden kokemuksella linja-autoliikenteestä, kuljettajana, ole monellakaan lukutaitoisella sekä puhetaitoisella matkustajalla ole ollut vaikeuksia päästä oikean pikavuoroauton kyytiin oikeaan aikaan oikealta pysäkiltä. Harrastajista en sitten tiedä.

----------


## kemkim

> Niin eikä näin reilun parinkymmen vuoden kokemuksella linja-autoliikenteestä, kuljettajana, ole monellakaan lukutaitoisella sekä puhetaitoisella matkustajalla ole ollut vaikeuksia päästä oikean pikavuoroauton kyytiin oikeaan aikaan oikealta pysäkiltä. Harrastajista en sitten tiedä.


Johtuu siitä, että ne jotka osaavat busseja käyttää, käyttävät niitä. Ne jotka eivät osaa käyttää tai eivät ole varma osaavatko, menevät varmuuden vuoksi junalla, autolla tai jättävät menemättä. Jos uusia matkustajia halutaan, olisi hyvä tehdä systeemistä helppotajuinen. Vaikeimpia ovat maaseudun vakiovuorot, niiden poikkeuksien poikkeuksia ei muista kukaan. Pikavuorot nyt sentään kulkevat useimmiten järkevästi, mutta ei niistäkään aina ota selvää. Olisi helppoa, jos pysäkillä lukisi tarvittavan pikavuoron numero ja määränpää, niin voisi olla varma, että on oikeaan paikkaan menossa.

----------


## LateZ

Satunnaismatkustajat varmaan välttävät pysäkkejä ja nousevat autoasemalta kyytiin, jolleivät ole asioista aivan varmoja.

Välillä linjakilpiin koitetaan tunkea liikaa informaatiota. Sinänsä se kilpien tekniikka on toisarvoista. Edessä isolla pitäisi olla se tieto, jolla vuoron erottaa muista samoihin aikoihin kulkevista vuoroista. Lisäkilpi ikkunalla on ihan hyvä neuvomaan niitä satunnaismatkustajia linja-autoasemalla vaikkapa vaihtoyhteyksistä. 

Ihmettelen sitä, miksi nyt elektroniikan aikakaudella Helsingistä lähtevien bussien linjakilvissä eniten tilaa vie sana Helsinki. Vaikkapa Vaasan bussin kilpiin mahtuisi isolla "FORSSA-PORI-VAASA" jos sen Helsingin voisi jättää pois. Pitkillä linjoilla olisi hyvä, jos linjakilpi päivittyisi matkan edetessä. Luulisi olevan mahdollista. Vaikkapa Helsinki-Hämeenlinna -linjalla lähtiessä on olennaista, että jossain lukee HYRYLÄ, Hyvinkäällä taas kiva tietää, mennäänko Oitin vai Riksun ja Tervakosken kautta. 

Vanha tapahan on se, ettei etukilpien teksti muutu takaisin lähdettäessä. Helsingin ja Porvoon välisessä linja-autossa edessä lukee "HELSINKI-PORVOO" suunnasta riippumatta. Sivukilpi sitten osoittaa määränpään. Tuosta kanssa luulisi elektroniikan aikakaudella päästävän eroon. 

Olipa kerran Forssan linja-autoasemalla vierekkäin laiturissa kaksi samanlaista Pekolan pikabussia. Molemmissa edessä teksti "PIKA TURKU-LAHTI". Turkuun menevän sivukilvessä "PIKA LAHTI" ja Lahteen menevän sivukilvessä "PIKA TURKU". Onneksi ei käytetä rahastajia tuolla niin ongelma huomataan jo lippua ostettaessa.

----------


## kemkim

> Vanha tapahan on se, ettei etukilpien teksti muutu takaisin lähdettäessä. Helsingin ja Porvoon välisessä linja-autossa edessä lukee "HELSINKI-PORVOO" suunnasta riippumatta. Sivukilpi sitten osoittaa määränpään. Tuosta kanssa luulisi elektroniikan aikakaudella päästävän eroon.


Paha vaan, kun sivukilven näkee kun bussi on juuri siinä vieressä menossa ohi. Edessä sen määränpään pitäisi lukea. Lahteen päin mentäessä Turku-Lahti ja Turkuun päin mentäessä Lahti-Turku. Ei sen kummempaa. Hyviä ehdotuksia nuo, että matkan varrella kilven teksti voisi vaihtua paikallisten tarpeiden mukaan. Joka kunnan kohdalla voisi olla joku oma numero, jos reitti mukailee kunnassa jotain paikallisliikenteen reittiä. Heinolassa on ainakin tuo 3-numero muistaakseni.

----------


## LateZ

Numeroinnin hankaluuden huomaa hyvin vaikkapa Helsinki-Nikkilä välillä. Periaatteessa jokaiselle reitille Nikkilästä eteenpäin on varattu oma numeronsa. Tuota järjestelmää ei enää kuitenkaan noudateta täysin. Osalla vuoroista on myös vaihtoyhteyksiä Nikkilässä numerottomille vuoroille. Riittäisi täysin, jos kaikilla olisi sama numero, vaikkapa 780 Jokivarren ja 780K Nikinmäen kautta. Tällä yksinkertaisella numeroinnilla auto erottuisi parhaiten Lahden ja Porvoon suuntien kaukoliikenteestä. Liikenne Nikkilään on silti niin harvaa, ettei erehtymisen vaaraa ole. Helsinki-Nikkilä-Porvoo -linjan auton ohittaessa pysäkin, ei pysäkillä varmastikaan ole vielä kukaan odottamassa Helsinki-Nikkilä-Halkia -autoa.

Virossa ja Latviassa kaikilla kaukobusseilla on numero. Systeemi on niin monimutkainen, että suurin hyöty on bussiasemalla etsittäessä samaa numeroa kuin lipussa lukee. Suomessa sama systeemi tarkoittaisi sitä, että vaikkapa Hesan ja Porvoon välillä olisi pelkästään Pukkilan Liikenteellä viitisen numeroa käytössä.

----------


## kemkim

> Satunnaismatkustajat varmaan välttävät pysäkkejä ja nousevat autoasemalta kyytiin, jolleivät ole asioista aivan varmoja.


Monessa kunnassa ei ole edes linja-autoasemaa, vaan on ainoastaan pysäkkejä. Tarkastelet tätä nyt aika kaupunkikeskeisesti. Helsingissä on helppoa, mutta jossain syrjäkylillä, jossa menee vakiovuoroja miten sattuu, niin joku logiikka niissä olisi mukava löytää. Vaikka sitten nettiin avattava selkeä reittiopas nykyisen Matkahuollon netissä olevan pysäkkilistan sijaan.

----------


## esk1m0

Niin, ehkäpä pärjätttäisiin helpomallakin kilvityksellä, mikäli kunnat viitsisivät laittaa, no ensinnäkin pysäkkikatoksen, mutta sinne jotain informaatiota, mihin pääsee milläkin ja milloin. Ja jotka turhautuneet teinit voisivat sitten töhriä ja tuhota. Itse olen myös tällä "lyhyestä virsi kaunis"-linjalla eli ei yritetä laittaa liikaa koodeja ja paikkoja kilpiin vaan ymmärrettävän yksinkertaisesti.
Ja mitä kaupunkikeskeisyyteen tulee, kyllä tuo kampistakin lähteminen tuntuu olevan osalle aika ylivoimaista. Kaipa jotkut sitten pitäisi vaan taluttaa kädestä oikeaan bussiin.

----------


## Hujis

Tulipas kahteltua Amperin NG-Volvon yhtiölle moderneja linjakilpiä. Isolla fontilla on juttua näpytelty eli varmasti näkyy, teksti vaihtuu parin sekunnin välein mutta jaottelu on kyllä melko huvittava:

PIKA
HELSINKI
INKOO-KARJAA
T:SAARI-HANKO

Och samma på svenska, en tosin nyt satu muistamaan tuliko ruattinkieliset tekstit heti suomenkielisten paikkakuntien perään vaiko pyörikö se rimpsu sitten vielä erikseen.

----------


## Jazu

> Numeroinnin hankaluuden huomaa hyvin vaikkapa Helsinki-Nikkilä välillä. Liikenne Nikkilään on silti niin harvaa, ettei erehtymisen vaaraa ole. Helsinki-Nikkilä-Porvoo -linjan auton ohittaessa pysäkin, ei pysäkillä varmastikaan ole vielä kukaan odottamassa Helsinki-Nikkilä-Halkia -autoa.


Itse asiassa näin on käynyt omalla kohdallani kun autot jumittuivat Manskun iltapäiväruuhkiin. Pysäkillä ollut herrasmies oli menossa Porvooseen (auto joka lähtee 16.20 Helsingistä), mutta pysäytti Halkialle menevän auton (auto 16.05 Helsingistä). Pikku juttu sinänsä, mutta linjanumerointi ei sovi kaikille ihmisille, varsinkaan linja-autojen satunnaiskäyttäjille.

----------


## esk1m0

Joo tuossa Amperin tapauksessa on hieman lähtenyt ehkäpä mopo käsistä. Mutta muuten selkeän isolla on kirjailtu. Kunhan matkustajat muistaisivat vaan seurata sitä kilpeä sitten loppuun asti eli ei tule mittelöitä siitä, lukiko siellä jossain vaiheessa jotain vaiko eikö.

----------


## kemkim

> Kaipa jotkut sitten pitäisi vaan taluttaa kädestä oikeaan bussiin.


Aivan totta. Osa väestä tarvitsisi oman opastajan. Ihan kuin autoissa on nykyään navigaattorit, jotka neuvovat kädestä pitäen. Samanlaisia voisi puuhata julkisia varten. Suurimmat ongelmta ovat satunnaiskäyttäjillä, heitä varten pitää olla hyvät opasteet ja selkeät linjamerkinnät busseissa ja pysäkeillä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Numeroinnin hankaluuden huomaa hyvin vaikkapa Helsinki-Nikkilä välillä. Periaatteessa jokaiselle reitille Nikkilästä eteenpäin on varattu oma numeronsa.


http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php?photo=1399

Linkin kuvassa on linjan 776 auto Helsingistä Nikkilän kautta Porvooseen. :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Noista kilvistä tuli mieleen, että ainakin osassa KA-yhtymän autoista kilvet ovat aika huonosti informoivat. Esimerkiksi kun Kuopion Liikenne ajaa Helsinki-Lahti-Kuopio-Oulu pikavuoroa niin ainakin ennen tuon vuoron kilvissä oli "Pika Hki-Oulu". Tuossa olisi ainakin parantamisen varaa.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...all&photo=1446

Katsokaapa linkistä (jos ette ole vielä nähneet) kuinka mitättömän kokoinen linjakilpi Ventoniemen autossa numero 30.   :Mad:

----------


## Kotkalainen

> http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...all&photo=1446
> 
> Katsokaapa linkistä (jos ette ole vielä nähneet) kuinka mitättömän kokoinen linjakilpi Ventoniemen autossa numero 30.


Onhan jossain Savonlinja Mersussa vastaavan kokoisia oikein kaksikappaletta. Kylläkin noi ovat kamalia. Ihme ettei bussi ohittele jokaista korvressa/kaupungissa olevaa pysäkkiä.




> Noista kilvistä tuli mieleen, että ainakin osassa KA-yhtymän autoista kilvet ovat aika huonosti informoivat. Esimerkiksi kun Kuopion Liikenne ajaa Helsinki-Lahti-Kuopio-Oulu pikavuoroa niin ainakin ennen tuon vuoron kilvissä oli "Pika Hki-Oulu". Tuossa olisi ainakin parantamisen varaa.


Ei niihin nauhakilpiin mahdu enempää. Pitäisi tehdä koko keulan levyisiä ja kaksi tai kolmirivisiä nauhakilpiä. Oikeastaan pitäisi olla semmoiset, mutta jotain muuta tekniikkaa kuinpistematriisit tai nauhat.

----------


## killerpop

> Esimerkiksi kun Kuopion Liikenne ajaa Helsinki-Lahti-Kuopio-Oulu pikavuoroa niin ainakin ennen tuon vuoron kilvissä oli "Pika Hki-Oulu". Tuossa olisi ainakin parantamisen varaa.





> Pitäisi tehdä koko keulan levyisiä ja kaksi tai kolmirivisiä nauhakilpiä. Oikeastaan pitäisi olla semmoiset, mutta jotain muuta tekniikkaa kuinpistematriisit tai nauhat.


Minulta meni nyt Kotkalaisen viesti hieman ohi, alla olevassa liitteessä on esimerkki mitenkä matriisikilpiä voi hyödyntää. Miksi keksiä jotain muuta, kun linjakilpi taipuu esimerkiksi tällaiseen esitystapaan? Vaikkakin esimerkki on paikallisliikenteen bussista, voisi tuohon kuvitella linjanumeron paikalle "PIKA", välipaikkakunnat väliin pienemmällä ja isommalla Oulu.

Matriisikilpihän nimenomaan mahdollistaa esittää vaikka mitä, kun vain resoluutiota on tarpeeksi.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Minulta meni nyt Kotkalaisen viesti hieman ohi, alla olevassa liitteessä on esimerkki mitenkä matriisikilpiä voi hyödyntää. Miksi keksiä jotain muuta, kun linjakilpi taipuu esimerkiksi tällaiseen esitystapaan? Vaikkakin esimerkki on paikallisliikenteen bussista, voisi tuohon kuvitella linjanumeron paikalle "PIKA", välipaikkakunnat väliin pienemmällä ja isommalla Oulu.


Tuli tarkoitettua, että nauhakilpiä ei kannattaisi enää laitella uuteen kalustoon, koska niissä informaatio menee helposti epäselväksi, kun joudutaan laittamaan pientätekstiä. Ne haukkumani pistematriisit olivat oikeastaan ne Savonlinjan joskus aikoja sitten suosimia erittäin epäselviä matriisikilpiä, joista ei saa kuin läheltä selvää. Ne tosin voivat olla riittävän isoina selviä, mutta jos laitetaan nykyiseen kokoluokkaa noudattaen, niin teksistä ei saa suoraan sanoen mitään selvää.




> http://jlf.fi/galleria/showphoto.php...all&photo=1446
> 
> Katsokaapa linkistä (jos ette ole vielä nähneet) kuinka mitättömän kokoinen linjakilpi Ventoniemen autossa numero 30.


Tuli mieteltyä lisää tosta 30 kilvestä, niin se vaikuttaa melko samanlaiselta kuin Portugalissa toimivalla Rede Expressosin autoissa olevat ledikilvet paitsi, että Portugalissa ne ovat hiukan kapeampia, että mahtuu lukemaan "FATIM" (pitäisi lukea Fatima). Tosin siellä voi rullata kilvessä kaikki paikat joissa linja käy. Kuitenkin pitää sanoä, että Suomessa kilvet ovat sinällään OK, mutta toivottavasti säästöä tehdessä ei päädytä näihin linjakilpiin. (Nauhakilpi jossa lukisi esim. "PIKA" ja tuulilasin alakulmassa käytetyllä kirjekuorella esim" Hki-Porvoo-Loviisa-Karhula-Kotka).

----------


## hylje

SL-autoyhtymältä terveisiä: tulipa tänään bongattua Lahdentiellä bussi, jossa luki mustaa valkoisella suurella selkeällä fontilla bussin kyljessä muistaakseni PIKA HELSINKI-JYVÄSKYLÄ-OULU. Täsmällinen havaittu teksti ei valitettavasti ole, koska en muistanut kirjoittaa koko litaniaa ylös ja säikeen etsimisessä kesti.

----------


## Madmax

> SL-autoyhtymältä terveisiä: tulipa tänään bongattua Lahdentiellä bussi, jossa luki mustaa valkoisella suurella selkeällä fontilla bussin kyljessä muistaakseni PIKA HELSINKI-JYVÄSKYLÄ-OULU. Täsmällinen havaittu teksti ei valitettavasti ole, koska en muistanut kirjoittaa koko litaniaa ylös ja säikeen etsimisessä kesti.


Eli näit 747 http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/S/Sa...7%29+Lasse.jpg

----------


## J_J

> SL-autoyhtymältä terveisiä: tulipa tänään bongattua Lahdentiellä bussi, jossa luki mustaa valkoisella suurella selkeällä fontilla bussin kyljessä muistaakseni PIKA HELSINKI-JYVÄSKYLÄ-OULU. Täsmällinen havaittu teksti ei valitettavasti ole, koska en muistanut kirjoittaa koko litaniaa ylös ja säikeen etsimisessä kesti.


Tuo teksti kyllä näkyy sivulta katsottuna ihan hyvin... Mutta ilo pysäkkiä lähestyvää autoa keulan suunnasta katsovalle on täysin nolla. Vielä kun kyseisen "Jumbon" linjakilvet ovat kuin 70-luvulta pienine teksteineen, ei voi ainakaan kehua ratkaisua.

Vanhaan aikaanhan oli ihan tavallista, että auton ajama linja oli maalattu kylkeen ikkunalinjan alapuolelle. Vielä 80-luvulla muistuu mieleen mm. Töysän Linjan Kutter 9 -korisia autoja, joissa sivuikkunoiden alapuoliseen metallilistaan oli kirjoitettu linjareitti.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Tuo teksti kyllä näkyy sivulta katsottuna ihan hyvin... Mutta ilo pysäkkiä lähestyvää autoa keulan suunnasta katsovalle on täysin nolla. Vielä kun kyseisen "Jumbon" linjakilvet ovat kuin 70-luvulta pienine teksteineen, ei voi ainakaan kehua ratkaisua.


Tätä ratkaisua käytetään myös Alamäen lappia expressissä. On se kuitenkin parempi kun vain "PIKA OULU". Toisaalta ehkä niitä kaikkia pikkupaikkoja ei tarvitsisi kilpeen tunkea. Joku "Pika Helsinki-Jyväskylä-Oulu" varmaan riittäisi ihan hyvin.

----------


## TRe

Hyvä vuoro harjoitella kilvitystä on savonlinjan 7.00+ pika / vakio / pika Joensuusta Viinijärven ja Pertunmaan kautta Helsinkiin.

----------


## Miska

> Hyvä vuoro harjoitella kilvitystä on savonlinjan 7.00+ pika / vakio / pika Joensuusta Viinijärven ja Pertunmaan kautta Helsinkiin.


Vastasuunnassa klo 14:00 Helsingistä ajetaan Heinolaan asti pikana, siitä Mikkeliin expressinä, Mikkeli - Varkaus taas pikana ja loppumatka vakiona.

----------


## Knightrider

Olen tyytyväinen, kun Porvoon liikenteellä löytyy yhä enemmän suuria pistematriisinäyttöjä, huomatkaa kuinka suuria ja selkeitä! Ennen on ollut pimeällä vaikeampi erottaa linjanumeroa kun on voinut olla vain paperilappunen tuulilasin kulmassa. Muutama vuosi sitten nuo (pistematriisit) olivat harvinaisuus (ainakin täällä Helsingissä), nykyään näkyy jo olevan yli puolella busseista.

----------


## J_J

> Olen tyytyväinen, kun Porvoon liikenteellä löytyy yhä enemmän suuria pistematriisinäyttöjä, huomatkaa kuinka suuria ja selkeitä! Ennen on ollut pimeällä vaikeampi erottaa linjanumeroa kun on voinut olla vain paperilappunen tuulilasin kulmassa. Muutama vuosi sitten nuo (pistematriisit) olivat harvinaisuus (ainakin täällä Helsingissä), nykyään näkyy jo olevan yli puolella busseista.


Tuon kuvan mukaiset Mobitecin "helmitaulut" onneksi ovat kaikkein heikoimmin piemässä näkyviä kaikista täällä tunnetuista elektronisista linjakilvistä. Myöskään kirkkaassa päivänvalossa nuo eivät ole parhaimmillaan. Ovat toki roimaa kehitystä verrattuna perinteisiin tommolamaisiin valkopohjaisiin lakanakilpiin, A4-versioista puhumattakaan  :Wink:

----------

